# Camping near Logan?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My brother in law from Jersey will be here and we wanted to take him out for some camping next weekend and we have a reception to attend Saturday in Providence. Fishing would be nice, but let me know where you like to camp up there. Bear Lake is too far, I was thinking of Cub Canyon out of Franklin or Black Smith Fork, where do you guys recommend? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

How about the State Park at Hyrum Res.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Never been there Al! You like it? Is it primitive or set camping with camp sites? I am leaning towards primitive, but we are open to either. Thanks!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Never been there Al! You like it? Is it primitive or set camping with camp sites? I am leaning towards primitive, but we are open to either. Thanks!


Not primitive. Set sites.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

There is quite a bit of primitive camping up Blacksmith Fork or the Left Hand Fork of the Blacksmith. the road up Left Hand Fork is a bit rough. You may want to plan on being there early Friday as they fill up fast. There is a Forest Service campground (water, pit toilets) up the Left Hand Fork.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I will have a 31' trailer and am leaning towards Blacksmith Fork as the reception is in Providence. We should be up there Thursday afternoon. Thanks!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

You can bet any private camp spots off the black top in Blacksmith Fork canyon are taken, most of those trailers stay up there all summer and rarely move. But you can probably squeeze your trailer in at Wapiti on the lower meadow below Hardware Ranch if you don't mind neighbors. 

There will likely be some spots open up Lefthand Fork, but as mentioned, it is a narrow gravel road. There are a couple meadows about a half mile up if you don't mind community camping, otherwise, expect to travel upwards of 5 miles to find some seclusion.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks for the help and PM's; I think we will head to Logan Canyon for the cliffs and mostly public ground and find us a spot.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys! We ended up close to Pete's Sink. Much cooler than at the bottom of the canyon and good shade! We did not see a single sign of wildlife anywhere up there until we headed back towards town and saw an 18" 4 pt, he was headed north when I lost sight of him for those who will be hunting this area next week, here were his coordinates: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=84321&hl= ... 6&t=h&z=18


----------

